# meggypeggy



## meggypeggy (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello all :wave:
I am buying a campervan this year so I've joined your club.
I am a complete newbie to campervans and touring so I'm looking forward to doing my research and learning from you all.

Happy new year :dance:


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## The laird (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 1, 2016)

welocme to forum


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you. Very kind of you all :king:

Your avatar gave me a bit of a fright oldish hippy! I thought my eyes were playing up 

Looking forward to browsing all the threads on here.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome Megpeg, your gonna have fun here


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi. Don't be afraid to ask for advice, even if you think it is a stupid question we will all have probably asked it before you, and think very hard about what you want the camper for before you buy. Too big and it becomes a burden to get around and too small and you don't have the storage or facilities you want.:blah:


----------



## Tbear (Jan 2, 2016)

I would take yourself off to one of the big dealerships with a must have list and a wish list. Leave your wallet at home the first time you visit and see how your lists change. You will then be able to make a decision on what is available for your budget. I cannot recommend one as you do not say where you are in your profile. The more info you give there, the more people will be able to help you. Especially your van details when you get one. 

Welcome to the site.

Richard


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

antiquesam said:


> Hi. Don't be afraid to ask for advice, even if you think it is a stupid question we will all have probably asked it before you, and think very hard about what you want the camper for before you buy. Too big and it becomes a burden to get around and too small and you don't have the storage or facilities you want.:blah:



I am the queen of stupid questions Sam :wacko: I rarely disappoint :lol-053:

Your so right about choosing!  I'm having a real job finding "the one" 
I had years of problems with cars, I swear I was jinxed :scared: then I ended up buying a little Peugeot 106 for £750 out of desperation as it was on the doorstep and I needed one fast. I've had it well over two years and its the best car I've ever had! Starts like a dream and I've done miles up and down the country in it :drive: I think the car fairy was starting to feel a bit sorry for me.
I really can't afford to buy a duff van :sad:


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

Tbear said:


> I would take yourself off to one of the big dealerships with a must have list and a wish list. Leave your wallet at home the first time you visit and see how your lists change. You will then be able to make a decision on what is available for your budget. I cannot recommend one as you do not say where you are in your profile. The more info you give there, the more people will be able to help you. Especially your van details when you get one.
> 
> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Richard



Thank you Richard. I think this really is the way for me to go. I'm going to book a day out next week and go and have a peek.
I'm in Devon. I will update my profile  will I be allowed to have an avatar now I'm fully paid up :banana: I will have to use the dogs pic until I have a van to show off.

I'm so paranoid about the van being stolen and I haven't even bought it yet! Heartbreaking reading the stolen threads on here. Such lovely vans as well. I'm trying to think of a hiding place for mine :idea: and I will spend on keeping it secure. I want something that noone would look twice at really. Something that means the world to me but that isn't worth the crooks pinching


----------



## Tbear (Jan 2, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> Thank you Richard. I think this really is the way for me to go. I'm going to book a day out next week and go and have a peek.
> I'm in Devon. I will update my profile  will I be allowed to have an avatar now I'm fully paid up :banana: I will have to use the dogs pic until I have a van to show off.
> 
> I'm so paranoid about the van being stolen and I haven't even bought it yet! Heartbreaking reading the stolen threads on here. Such lovely vans as well. I'm trying to think of a hiding place for mine :idea: and I will spend on keeping it secure. I want something that noone would look twice at really. Something that *means the world to me but that isn't worth the crooks pinching*



Sounds like my van

Richard


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Sounds like my van
> 
> Richard



I think that's the secret  

Quite shocking how fast and easily they can be stolen! Plus I don't have a driveway and can't even park in my own street :sad: so I need to be careful. Plus it will be my only vehicle. And my home for a while next year! Hopefully they won't pinch it with me in it :lol-053: they'd soon take me back where they found me.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome to WC. 

The Hipster's avatar is not the most frightening thing about him you will find! Wish him a merry Christmas and he'll growl at you! 

There's lots of advice here if you can filter the good advice from the pi$$ taking. Good luck in your search.


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Welcome to WC.
> 
> The Hipster's avatar is not the most frightening thing about him you will find! Wish him a merry Christmas and he'll growl at you!
> 
> There's lots of advice here if you can filter the good advice from the pi$$ taking. Good luck in your search.



I'm glad I came here before I bought one. 

I'm paid up now so everyone is stuck with me


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm loving this site :lol-053:

Its nearly midday and I've got nothing done :scared:

Need to get my bum in gear and drag the hoover around I suppose :sad:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2016)

Best thing you can do is take two blokes with you that have a good knowhow on vans ,it also deshevels the gangsters out there wishing to empty your purse,dont jump at the first thing you see and always say i have a few more to look at thus leaving your options open to return,also take a test drive or get some one with you to do so and look for the tell tail things like a clutch pedal almost up which means a new clutch soon,look at water level it should be clean and if you dip a finger in an taste it to see if it has anti freeze.
Then look at dip stick oil should be light brown or almost clear,not thick and black,also remove oil filler cap it to should be clean with no milky froth or thich black scum.hope this helps.


----------



## The laird (Jan 2, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> I'm loving this site :lol-053:
> 
> Its nearly midday and I've got nothing done :scared:
> 
> Need to get my bum in gear and drag the hoover around I suppose :sad:



Do you normally tidy up with the Hoover attached to your rear ? Pics please so I can educate the Mrs to multi task
Hope she don't see this post:danger::danger:


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Best thing you can do is take two blokes with you that have a good knowhow on vans ,it also deshevels the gangsters out there wishing to empty your purse,dont jump at the first thing you see and always say i have a few more to look at thus leaving your options open to return,also take a test drive or get some one with you to do so and look for the tell tail things like a clutch pedal almost up which means a new clutch soon,look at water level it should be clean and if you dip a finger in an taste it to see if it has anti freeze.
> Then look at dip stick oil should be light brown or almost clear,not thick and black,also remove oil filler cap it to should be clean with no milky froth or thich black scum.hope this helps.



This is great advice trev! Thank you! I appreciate you taking the time as I really am clueless but this a massive help.


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

The laird said:


> Do you normally tidy up with the Hoover attached to your rear ? Pics please so I can educate the Mrs to multi task
> Hope she don't see this post:danger::danger:



:lol-053: it keeps the hands free for the washing up.

The Mrs will have you doing the dishes tonight if she spots your post :lol-061:


----------



## Tbear (Jan 2, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> I think that's the secret
> 
> Quite shocking how fast and easily they can be stolen! Plus I don't have a driveway and can't even park in my own street :sad: so I need to be careful. Plus it will be my only vehicle. And* my home for a while next year*! Hopefully they won't pinch it with me in it :lol-053: they'd soon take me back where they found me.



If you are thinking of living in it. You need room for "stuff". I love my van conversion as it is great fun for two people for a couple of weeks at a time but I could not live in it for more than a few weeks at a time.

They rob the bright shinney ones. Nobody would ever nick my old rust bucket.

Richard


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

Tbear said:


> If you are thinking of living in it. You need room for "stuff". I love my van conversion as it is great fun for two people for a couple of weeks at a time but I could not live in it for more than a few weeks at a time.
> 
> They rob the bright shinney ones. Nobody would ever nick my old rust bucket.
> 
> Richard



My little brain is in a bit of a tizzy if I'm honest. Not that I ever lie you understand  well not often.
I have to be in it for 14 weeks from Aug 20th 2016. Its a very long and boring story of which I would not do justice.
My girl has got into Newmarket racing school for jockey training. We live in Devon. Do the maths :sad:
I have to be there most Sundays.
I can't rent for 3 months. Min 6 month contract and we are off to somerset 2017.
Lots of options but I dunno. What's the best? A van keeps its value :cool1: see where I'm coming from?


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

Plus with dd flying the nest  I quite like the idea of these meets and the community feel with having a campervan.
I think it would be good for me. A silver lining if you like  a little glow on the horizon.
I've never been great with roots lane: I like my wings.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 2, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> I'm glad I came here before I bought one.
> 
> I'm paid up now so everyone is stuck with me



With a retort like that you're gonna fit in just fine lol


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

yorkieowl said:


> With a retort like that you're gonna fit in just fine lol



I'm an acquired taste :raofl: in a very non caviar type of way :dance:


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

I do like a bit of battered roe from the chippie though! Cheap as ... Oh lol chips


----------



## Tbear (Jan 2, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> My little brain is in a bit of a tizzy if I'm honest. Not that I ever lie you understand  well not often.
> I have to be in it for 14 weeks from Aug 20th 2016. Its a very long and boring story of which I would not do justice.
> My girl has got into Newmarket racing school for jockey training. We live in Devon. Do the maths :sad:
> I have to be there most Sundays.
> ...



Not sure I follow that but if you mean that your other half is staying in Newmarket at one of the stables and you are living in the van close by then you may have a place to store stuff with her. Have a place to fill and empty tanks with ease. You will also be able to spend time with her in the evening. If this is so and you can finance yourself, all else should be plain sailing. 

Richard


----------



## oppy (Jan 2, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Not sure I follow that but if you mean that your other half is staying in Newmarket at one of the stables and you are living in the van close by then you may have a place to store stuff with her. Have a place to fill and empty tanks with ease. You will also be able to spend time with her in the evening. If this is so and you can finance yourself, all else should be plain sailing.
> 
> Richard



I think it's the small brat like creature, ie progeny.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 2, 2016)

oppy said:


> I think it's the small brat like creature, ie progeny.



I don't think the relationship is the most important or relevant part of the story, more the resources.

Richard


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

oppy said:


> I think it's the small brat like creature, ie progeny.



:raofl: did you just call my kid a brat?

It would be hard not liking you. :lol-061:


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 2, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Not sure I follow that but if you mean that your other half is staying in Newmarket at one of the stables and you are living in the van close by then you may have a place to store stuff with her. Have a place to fill and empty tanks with ease. You will also be able to spend time with her in the evening. If this is so and you can finance yourself, all else should be plain sailing.
> 
> Richard



The British racing school won't be storing stuff :sad: they are a bit strict. Its a bit army like :scared: 
And I'm only allowed to see my daughter for 3 hrs on a Sunday.
That's the price you pay! Fine by me. I am strong  I will suck it up.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 2, 2016)

How old is the girl

Alf


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 2, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> I am strong  I will suck it up.


I am saying nothing but I think you will fit in :welcome:


----------



## Tbear (Jan 2, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> The British racing school won't be storing stuff :sad: they are a bit strict. Its a bit army like :scared:
> And I'm only allowed to see my daughter for 3 hrs on a Sunday.
> That's the price you pay! Fine by me. I am strong  I will suck it up.



Bit harsh. In the Army we got one weekend in three off in recruit section. It was meant to be every other one but you got the odd one cancelled due to bad behaviour. So what's the plan for the other 6 3/4 days. Can be a bit lonely on your own.

Richard


----------



## jimbo (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome to the clan:have fun::camper:


----------

